# Anyone Need Some Painting Done?



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

:bump


----------



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

:bump


----------



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

Please mention that you are a member of the forum for your discount!


----------



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

*10% Discount for Forum Members*

*Sanclemente Painting*​ 


*Ph: (850)934-1167 or (850)324-1112*​ 
*Fax: (850)934-1167*​ 
*Jim Sanclemente*
*Licensed Contractor*​ 




*Commercial & Residential*​ 

*Interior & Exterior Painting*​ 

*Sheetrock Repairs*​ 

*Sheetrock Texture Repairs*​ 

*Rental Property Repairs*​ 

*Real Estate closing repairs*​ 



*Small jobs okay for this semi-retired licensed paint contractor*​ 

*One room or entire house/building*​ 


*Quality Work at a Fair Price*​ 

*20 Years in the Gulf Breeze area*​ 

*References available*​


----------

